# Falltime-going-into-winter @ the CRD



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is that time of the year again. The summer season is over and fall is well underway here in south central Alaska. You would never know it from the temperatures in the last few days which actually made it to 70 yesterday afternoon--well above normal for this time of year. But the night time temps are   dropping into the 20s and the snow level is starting to advance down the mountains. So it is time to being preparations for winter here at the Copper Rail Depot. 



In summary, the layout advanced nicely this season, resulting in a third level below the mainline that brought the track to the ground at a point given the historic name "Sulphur Springs," based on the end of the track name for the turn-around of the 31-mile Klondike Mines Railway.  This new wye has an east and west wing of 32 feet each--just long enough to accommodate the longest of my passenger consists which run on this line. The wye has provided a natural end-point to the ALCANEX (Alaska-Canada Northern Expo Consolidated Railways) line, utilizing wide curves that were designed to accommodate those long USA stream liners that dominate the ALCANEX system.  


The three levels, not counting the older Phase I Copper River & Northwestern Railway line, are the Cicely town level on top, the Cantwell Railroad Yard in the middle, and Sleetmute Junction on the lowest level. Each of these points also serve as rolling stock parking both summer and winter. Sleetmute Junction has a mainline plus two sidings that enable parking for three large passenger consists under the cover of the overhead Cicely town model.  Cantwell has a much-larger railroad yard which is where most of the freight cars and some of the heavyweight consists are parked and Cicely has three parallel lines which accommodate the remaining passenger and/or freight or mixed consists. 


Yesterday,  Sept 16, I added two passenger consists to one that was already parked at the lowest Sleetmute Junction level where they will remain for the winter. The two sets of double-headed locomotives dropped off the Great Northern and the AmTrack passenger consists--the longest ones in the system. The locomotives then returned to the bar for the winter. They are now all charged up and may still be used a few more times before the line is completely shut down for the winter--still about three weeks away.  

  Here you see the twin AKRR SD-Mac 70s passing through the Cantwell Junction switch on the way to the lowest level. In the background is the 16,000-foot Mt. Wrangell. 
  The full Great Northern  passenger consist includes nine coaches. With the two AKRR locomotives, that brings the length of the consist to 32 feet--the maximum allowed for the ALCANEX line. You can clearly see that the leaves have turned and are largely-gone. Mt Wrangell--a huge shield volcano--was once in view to the Copper River & Northwestern Railway as it approached the Chitina area (1911-38). 
  Below is the point where the track  heads either to Cantwell or to Sleetmute. The GN consist is heading toward the latter. The track to the right brings  trains into Cantwell. The bridge--named the Ed Knoebel Veteran Memorial bridge--leads toward Sleetmute.  Ed was a large-scale train enthusiast who passsed away last year. 
  All of these images can be clicked to view a larger picture.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice, glad you had a good summer.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackburn...your going to put in for Miks traveling boxcar or not?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ron 

Sure is nice to see the Copper Rail Depot is still in operation. 

The layout is looking better all the time. 

Keep the posts coming as I enjoy them more than any others. 

Randy


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahh, Ron, you're making me homesick! Can't believe the trees are all turned and leaves falling off already. Of course before we got out of Alaska the fireweed had reached the top of the plant, so we knew it was time to head south!! Thanks to someone I know, my little local railroad acquired three more heavyweights for its PRR excursion train. We have a long time to go though, before temperatures get too cold to run the trains!!!!

Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just keep your weather to yourself


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 17 Sep 2010 09:33 PM 
Blackburn...your going to put in for Miks traveling boxcar or not? 

Sorry. You lost me on that one. I have no idea what that would be.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 18 Sep 2010 12:59 AM 
Ahh, Ron, you're making me homesick!  Can't believe the trees are all turned and leaves falling off already. Of course before we got out of Alaska the fireweed had reached the top of the plant, so we knew it was time to head south!! Thanks to someone I know, my little local railroad acquired three more heavyweights for its PRR excursion train. We have a long time to go though, before temperatures get too cold to run the trains!!!!
 
Ed






Thanks, Ed. It was a wonderful time, was it not ?



For the rest of you, I sent some old PRR heavyweights from the early 1990s (originals) off with Ed when he left. I used them rarely because my original railroad would not accommodate them. They found a new home stateside. That's Ed's GN Hustle Muscle and trailing battery car pulling three of those old coaches from Alaska.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 17 Sep 2010 10:26 PM 
Hi Ron 

Sure is nice to see the Copper Rail Depot is still in operation. 

The layout is looking better all the time. 

Keep the posts coming as I enjoy them more than any others. 

Randy 



Thanks, Randy. Most of the equipment is already put away, but if the good weather continues, some of it will be out there running once again, time permitting.  Meanwhile I have reports that the snow is continuing to advance down the mountains.  I will see for myself in a few days once I hit the road and head into the passes.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two AmTrak passenger consists. This one is the longer one that is about to be parked at Sleetmute Junction next to the Great Northern passenger train. 



The engines  were then returned to the bar (where there is heat !) in order to perserve the life of the batteries. 



In the background is the familiar sight of Mt. Wrangell. Click image for the 3000 pixel-wide view (set to load fast).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man if you called this summer/summer when Ed was there I do not even want to think about what the winters are like. I'll stay in the south thank you very much.







Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Aww, RJ, you just don't know what you are missing!!! There is beauty up there you just cannot imagine!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your right about that Ed but the only way I could enjoy would be 75 and a cool one in hand.







Later RJD


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear from you, Ron! Your reports are always informative, educational, and entertaining. But please do keep the winter weather up there where you folks are adapted to it. It cost me two broken ribs this past February, and I sure don't want to repeat that experience this time around.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see you posting again Ron, hopefully this winter when you have more time you can throw some history lessons out there, always look forward hearing from you.

Tom H


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 18 Sep 2010 10:27 AM 
Man if you called this summer/summer when Ed was there I do not even want to think about what the winters are like.  I'll stay in the south thank you very much.







  Later RJD 

This is very much a summer-to-fall-only location. With very few exceptions, we do not have winter visitors. After September, except for the occasional Alyeska Pipeline worker group, I see very few non-locals.  You will be able to visit us in the winter through me. I will provide images and narrative as we transition into our longest season.    _Kennecott in winter, 1920s to 1930s_


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That picture is awesome, Ron. After seeing your model in person, I can really picture that. I guess you've never considered adding snow to your model in the winter!!!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Digging Out Train:"  Winter in Alaska along the route of the Copper River &  Northwestern Railway in the Copper River delta east of Cordova: 
  

This is probably the famous construction train that was trapped near what became known as the "Pancake Channel" for nearly a month in 1909-10. The men were finally reduced to eating pancakes, of which there was plenty of pancake mix on board, before being rescued.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 19 Sep 2010 11:47 AM 
That picture is awesome, Ron. After seeing your model in person, I can really picture that. I guess you've never considered adding snow to your model in the winter!!!!
 
Ed


  The historic photo  is very close to the same angle at which the model is usually viewed. By the time winter  sets in, the model cannot even be viewed because the access becomes snowed in and way too icy and the windows tend to ice-up. Also, it is darn cold out there !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

(More on) "The Winter in Alaska Theme: "  Time to start pulling out all those great winter shots such as this rotary, photo taken near the north end of the series of snow sheds immediately down river from Abercrombie Rapids Landing on the Copper River:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Burrrrrrr That looks cold. We are just entering our nice seasons. The sun gets up later and goes down sooner lately. Temps are droping but not like yours. I have been able to work on my layout more than usual. I now have two intact loops and have run trians in the early morning. I put in a reversing loop and it is now ready to lay track. I will attack that issue when I return from Marty's 
Am always glad to see our pictured now matter what season it is. 

JJ


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View of Mt Drum from my residence this morning, Sept 20, 715am: It was 20 degrees this morning.  Could winter be far off now ?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fall has come and just about departed the Copper Valley. In the last few days most of the leaves have blown off the trees. Morning temps have dipped to near 10 while daytime highs are barely reaching 40. The railroad layout pond had about an inch of ice on it this morning. I pulled out the pumps today.  Most of the trains are now permanently parked for the season, but I still would like to do a run or two before conditions become untenable. SNOW is forecast for as soon as SUNDAY ! 
  

Above: Gunsight Mountain from near Lake Louise Junction


Below: Mts Drum & Wrangell from a point about 10 miles west of Glennallen


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the rolling stock parked in the CRD Bar:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dodged the bullet last night. We had a brief snow flurry that was beginng to look serious. This morning it is clear and cold. Forecast continues to call for 80 percent chance of snow here in the valley on Sunday--TOMORROW.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

See if you can send some of that cold weather down my way to Alabama, one morning 
last week of 69 the coolest it had been since middle of May and I got some good train running 
in that morning, the morning are usually in the mid 70 with high humitiy. Have not see below 90 in 
over 3 months, and no rain either, so the trees are loseing their leaves also. You are living in GOD 
country. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Better get busy Ron, don't want any frozen pipes like last year I think.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, they say the snows are supposed to come to you around six weeks after the fireweed gets to the top of the plant, isn't that right, Ron? When we left it was just about reaching the top of the plant and that was about 6 weeks ago, so I guess the snows are on time!! I love that shot of Mt. Drum and Wrangell from west of Glenallen. That is just beautiful. I assume that was taken on the Glenn highway?? Have to say the countryside looks a lot different than it did when we were there, but the trains in the CRD bar still look just the same sitting there all nice and warm!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pics but hard to believe winter is about to pounce on ya. Stay warm. later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 25 Sep 2010 02:21 PM 
Cool pics but hard to believe winter is about to pounce on ya.  Stay warm.  later RJD 

You wouldn't know it from today--a spectacularly clear day, albeit not all that warm. HOWEVER, the local forecast continues to warn of SNOW coming this way--up to two inches--tomorrow. I am ready for it if it comes.  It took several days just to seal in an unfinished section of the CRD, including an open roof and exposed floors on the second level, but it is now done.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 25 Sep 2010 12:45 PM 
Well, they say the snows are supposed to come to you around six weeks after the fireweed gets to the top of the plant, isn't that right, Ron? When we left it was just about reaching the top of the plant and that was about 6 weeks ago, so I guess the snows are on time!!  I love that shot of Mt. Drum and Wrangell from west of Glenallen. That is just beautiful. I assume that was taken on the Glenn highway?? Have to say the countryside looks a lot different than it did when we were there, but the trains in the CRD bar still look just the same sitting there all nice and warm!!
 
Ed


If the Sunday forecast is any indication, we are right on track.  I still have a couple of locomotives to move inside, but everything else is ready.  I have been too busy in the last several weeks to pay much attention to the outdoor model railway. Hopefully I will be caught up by the end of the week and conditions will permit a few more runs before final closure.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 25 Sep 2010 12:25 PM 
Better get busy Ron, don't want any frozen pipes like last year I think.








 


I am not in the position I need to be in to be a lot more sure that won't happen this winter. I had planned to move into the upstairs part of the bar, but the construction schedule got fowled up, leaving me with a lot of last-minute sealing to do. Meanwhile I continue to live at the far end of a very long buried pipe--not good.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flats on 25 Sep 2010 12:14 PM 
See if you can send some of that cold weather down my way to Alabama, one morning 
last week of 69 the coolest it had been since middle of May and I got some good train running 
in that morning, the morning are usually in the mid 70 with high humitiy. Have not see below 90 in 
over 3 months, and no rain either, so the trees are loseing their leaves also. You are living in GOD 
country. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere 

  In a few months--not many--you may regret that request.  It's going to be another one of those winters for most everyone--not mild, but memorable.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron I rather enjoy the hot weather we have. 

keep the cold up there please, and if anyone wants cold, let them visit you this winter. 

Randy


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Ron

It looks like you are set for winter. 

That last photo you posted says it all; a great lashup of trains, a supply of coffee cups, and an ample supply of liquid libations to sweeten the coffee.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Chimney on 26 Sep 2010 11:17 AM 
Ron

It looks like you are set for winter. 

That last photo you posted says it all; a great lashup of trains, a supply of coffee cups, and an ample supply of liquid libations to sweeten the coffee.
Meanwhile outside the first light snow hit this morning with more falling as I write this. This is the view looking west toward the Kennecott model structure from the Cicely town layout this morning. 
 _As is usually the case, this picture and the ones in the previous posts are all clickable to a much-larger size. _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter has arrived in the valley: It is past-due time for any remaining el-touristo motorhomes to head on out. 
 Late-summer visitors to the CRD garden railroad[/i]


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know, Ron, I think it would be kind of fun visiting you with light snow around! That shot looking toward the Kennecott building looks great. That is just about the right amount of snow to have a good run with your battery powered engines! The only problem I see with staying too long at your place is being able to get down the Alaska Highway between Beaver Creek and Whitehorse!!!! I hadn't realized that the old motorhome looked pretty clean during that first visit.

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 26 Sep 2010 12:44 PM 
I don't know, Ron, I think it would be kind of fun visiting you with light snow around! That shot looking toward the Kennecott building looks great. That is just about the right amount of snow to have a good run with your battery powered engines! The only problem I see with staying too long at your place is being able to get down the Alaska Highway between Beaver Creek and Whitehorse!!!! I hadn't realized that the old motorhome looked pretty clean during that first visit.

Ed
In fact, today's road conditions map for that section shows reduced visibility, undoubtedly due to snow, between Destruction Bay and Whitehorse:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I love seeing the pics of all the snow, but pics are enough for me. 

Two months of cold in Florida is more than enough cold weather for me. 

My blood has thinned out from living here for the past 26 years. 

I'd love to visit Alaska some day, but it will be in the summer for sure. 

Keep the pics coming Ron. 

Randy


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, were on all those roads a month or so ago! In fact I noticed Pelly Crossing on the way to Dawson, spent a night there in early June. Like you said, winter comes early!! Sure hope you get your addition upstairs weather tight before the really cold weather gets to you!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 26 Sep 2010 11:52 AM 

*(earlier view):* Meanwhile outside the first light snow hit this morning with more falling as I write this. This is the view looking west toward the Kennecott model structure from the Cicely town layout this morning. 
  *Later in the afternoon*: The snowfall continues. Even though it is relatively warm, the snow is slowly building up. You can see the snow falling in this second image.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

What the ****'s that white stuff on your track!?!?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 26 Sep 2010 06:01 PM 
What the ****'s that white stuff on your track!?!? 

It is STILL coming down with an additional 6 to 10 inches expected overnight. It has not let up ALL day !


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Ron I REALLY didn't need to be reminded of that season!! It will be upon us all to soon!!! Looks and sounds like you had a good summer season of building!!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't dare show this thread to my wife. She misses the snow!!!! If I'm not careful she may decide she wants to move to Copper Center, Ron!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Ed I do not for see that happening as you like your trains to much. Of course you would have to invest in a big snow plow tho.







. I know one thing I came from snow country and I do not miss it one bit. Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah RJ, but it is so pretty up there, and so empty!!! (except for 4 legged beings!)

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking east down the Klutina River dike, the snow is still holding onto the trees. This first snow storm of the season came a little early and should melt away over the next few days.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The view from inside the structure which houses the model town of Cicely reveals a field of snow outside:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sbaxters4 on 26 Sep 2010 08:27 PM 
Ok Ron I REALLY didn't need to be reminded of that season!! It will be upon us all to soon!!! Looks and sounds like you had a good summer season of building!! 

Could an _early_ winter be headed YOUR way ? THAT is the question !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 25 Sep 2010 09:29 PM 
Ron I rather enjoy the hot weather we have. 

keep the cold up there please, and if anyone wants cold, let them visit you this winter. 

Randy Think " _frozen_ OJ "


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 27 Sep 2010 07:36 AM 
Yeah RJ, but it is so pretty up there, and so empty!!! (except for 4 legged beings!)

Ed
Not "empty," just "* v a s t* ! "


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Vast and Emty.







Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 27 Sep 2010 11:59 AM 
Posted By rlvette on 25 Sep 2010 09:29 PM 
Ron I rather enjoy the hot weather we have. 

keep the cold up there please, and if anyone wants cold, let them visit you this winter. 

Randy Think " _frozen_ OJ " 
Funny how cold 70 degrees felt last Monday morning at 8am as I headed out to work. Course it's been in the high 80s at that time in the morning all summer.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that the first snow has come and gone, cold air is moving in. I realized that this evening. I had two F3A-B battery-powered double-header locomotives to remove from outdoors. One was in the model town of Cicely.  The other was below it in the Cantwell yard.  I had originally intended to run these back to the warm bar, but it is now too late for that. So I had to go out there in the dark and carry each set of units back to the CRD for winter storage. After all, I don't need to be freezing those batteries out there.  I still might see conditions for one last run before it is definitely over for the winter, but at this point I sure am not counting on it.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

No snow in my corner of the state...yet. But very possible by the weekend. Time to get my construction mess out in the driveway picked up... (some projects I wanted to get done before the snow hits)...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, I know it is a long time until spring for you, but that snow scene is sure beautiful!! I see that it hasn't snowed yet in Cicely!!! Sure do love that town though!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Ed you want snow you can head north any time. Just let me know what it's like and I sure do not want any. Even tho I have a plow it's for just in case.







So I can keep running as I do all year any way. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just when it looked like that first back of snow would melt off, another snow   storm moved in last night, once again shutting down the CRD model RR:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Snow is Pretty but I realy don't miss it. I miss the Colors of fall from back east. 

Hey Ron, is that you building in the background in the last picture? 

Will they get a roof on that before the heavy snows come? 

JJ


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 29 Sep 2010 11:04 AM 
Snow is Pretty but I realy don't miss it. I miss the Colors of fall from back east. 

Hey Ron, is that you building in the background in the last picture? 

Will they get a roof on that before the heavy snows come? 

JJ 
My carpenter is only available on weekends. Last weekend he could not make it due to transmission problems (he drives in from Anchorage--a distance of 205 miles ONE-WAY !). We are shooting for THIS weekend to get that part of the roof that needs to extend over the northern part of the existing CRD structure. And, of course, I really need most of this snow to melt away one more time so we can continue.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blackburn49 on 29 Sep 2010 11:33 AM 
Posted By John J on 29 Sep 2010 11:04 AM 
Snow is Pretty but I realy don't miss it. I miss the Colors of fall from back east. 

Hey Ron, is that you building in the background in the last picture? 

Will they get a roof on that before the heavy snows come? 

JJ 
My carpenter is only available on weekends. Last weekend he could not make it due to transmission problems (he drives in from Anchorage--a distance of 205 miles ONE-WAY !). We are shooting for THIS weekend to get that part of the roof that needs to extend over the northern part of the existing CRD structure. And, of course, I really need most of this snow to melt away one more time so we can continue. 


How about a bunch of Hair Dryers?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 29 Sep 2010 11:40 AM 

How about a bunch of Hair Dryers?







I can always depend on you, John J, for those REALLY helpful suggestions !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as I thought: We have a temporary reprieve: Overnight those first two snows have melted away. Yesterday parts of the railway were heavily blanketed in snow. Today it is largely gone.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

TODAY (830am): [/b]  
Posted By blackburn49 on 29 Sep 2010 10:56 AM 
YESTERDAY: 8:45 AM


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Click for brief model train hobby broadcast


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehe, Ron I think that description is a lot closer than many would care to admit too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They got my name wrong!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This train hobby ain't all bad.

My wife doesn't get near as upset when I talk in my sleep about that next train acquisition as when I talk in my sleep about the babe next door.










Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 30 Sep 2010 10:32 AM 
Before: (830am 30 Sept): [/b]  




*AFTER (Oct 6):*


We were able to get some cover on that building in time for the next snow ! Accomplished this last weekend. Next season we will finish this section. Then the indoor portion of the model RR will be re-routed through part of the new section. *
*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The completed version of the above project will look like this: 
  The red part is the existing CRD bar. The new wood section will be my living quarters.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, Blackburn, do you want to put in the second Alaska request for Miks traveling boxcar? 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/116663/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, that is REALLY going to be nice!! No wonder you are anxious to be working on it. I was having trouble picturing it when you were telling me about it, and I hadn't realized it was going to extend to the rear of the tavern so much; I thought it was just going to go up. That will be one fine living quarters when you get it done!!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 06 Oct 2010 06:16 PM 
Ok, Blackburn, do you want to put in the second Alaska request for Miks traveling boxcar? 



I had to take a _second_ look at that thread to understand what is happening. _Yes_, indeed. It should make an appearance here.  Of course, winter is about to pounce on us, so opportunities to take pictures on the outdoor mainline are rapidly vanishing for the next SEVEN months !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 06 Oct 2010 07:29 PM 
Ron, that is REALLY going to be nice!! No wonder you are anxious to be working on it. I was having trouble picturing it when you were telling me about it, and I hadn't realized it was going to extend to the rear of the tavern so much; I thought it was just going to go up. That will be one fine living quarters when you get it done!!!
 
Ed
It will indeed.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you expanding the bar or you Resadence? 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"The red part is the existing CRD bar. The new wood section will be my living quarters. " 

Greg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07 Oct 2010 05:49 AM 
Are you expanding the bar or you Residence? 

JJ The longer term plans include provisions for an expansion of the bar. This construction phase is wholly dependent on anticipation of a gasline construction project through the area, which I consider HIGHLY likely over the next few years. Such an addition will involve a considerable rerouting of the existing model railroad. I get to correct ALL the shortcomings of the indoor model that I have observed over the years ! I can hardly wait.   The white section is my proposed residence. The red is the bar.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The plans above are a modification of the original one which called for an expansion of the bar FIRST. I believe I presented these plans over a year ago:







Those plans show no changes in the existing track plan. But I know realize that is not possible. The changes in elevation of the floor plan mean that the tracks will HAVE to be moved to accommodate the proposed additions. In any case, the addition of living quarters (not shown in these plans) will now come FIRST.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great subject for a model, too. At one time I was considering constructing a 1:24 scale model of the original CRD structure, but it was just not that interesting. THIS one, however, is a subject worthy of a model RR project. I have not built any model structures in years: no shop, no room, my model towns are filled. I might make an exception in this case. Where to put it ? Hmmmm. Posted By blackburn49 on 08 Oct 2010 11:59 AM


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the new main enterance for the bar going to be ramped?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 09 Oct 2010 12:49 PM 
Is the new main enterance for the bar going to be ramped? 
The ramp is already in place. You can see it here in the Phase II plans which include provisions for expansion of the bar over the next few years. The with section is to be my residence. The model below only shows the door & window plans for the bar segment. The exterior scheme should look familiar to some of you.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, you realize that when you get all of your plans completed, you will probably have the most impressive and most imposing structure in all of Copper Center!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 10 Oct 2010 12:14 PM 
Ron, you realize that when you get all of your plans completed, you will probably have the most impressive and most imposing structure in all of Copper Center!!

Ed

This plan has been evolving for years. The overall concept is loosely based on a theme familiar to many. It may taken many more years to get there, but it WILL happen !


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I suppose the residents of Cicely will give you all the exposure you need.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 10 Oct 2010 07:01 PM 
I suppose the residents of Cicely will give you all the exposure you need. 

Clever, very clever.  







The proposed Copper Rail Depot in Ron's Five-Year Plan compared to The Brick, Roslyn, Washington, scene of the outdoor filming of Northern Exposure--a central theme of the large-scale model railroad @ the CRD: 



It is only vaguely similar, but THAT is close enough. The tourists probably won't know the difference.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So when you finish all this, you're retiring to Arizona?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 11 Oct 2010 07:44 AM 
So when you finish all this, you're retiring to Arizona? It is certainly an option, but I have to finish this project first.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This project is one I have deemed necessary in order to save money on winter fuel. By moving my living quarters above the bar I am saving hundreds of gallons of fuel a year. At today's rates, about $7,000. annually. The later part involving expansion of the bar is also based on a recognition of a need to expand the structure in order to capture a greater share of what little business exists in the valley in the winter while enhancing summer-time tourism. The bar expansion part, Phase II, assumes that the proposed natural gas line will be constructed through this area to Valdez following the existing Alyeska Pipeline corridor. I will definitely need the small amount of extra space made available through this plan _when_ that occurs. Thus, Phase II is a longer-term project. Even if the proposed gas line fizzles, I have to plan for expansion at some point, so, for planning purposes, it makes sense to integrate it into the present expansion scheme. Posted By blackburn49 on 10 Oct 2010 11:56 AM


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Once completed, the new section will very much resemble the TV studio version of The Brick from Northern Exposure. The studio plan has a much different and somewhat wider interior than is the case with the "real" Brick Tavern in Roslyn, WA. Mine version will not be as wide as the studio version because the available space is not there, but this will not be apparent to the tourists I intend to attract to what will be a new cigar bar. That's right. On this side of the bar, one will be able to purchase and smoke quality cigars. 

I have not yet figured out how to integrate my large-scale model train set-up into this scheme, but it will be there. 

  http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/blackburn49/NX-change/TheBrick-plan-1.jpg







Ruth-Ann Miller sitting at the very rustic Brick, studio version (filmed in Redmond, WA) with the large barrel wood stove in the background. Those barrel stoves consisted of a 55 -gallon oil drum and a kit. It was an inexpensive way to build a wood stove. In the '60s and 70s these were common in rural Alaska. The table in the background also looks typical as far as what one would expect to find inside one of the older lodges dating back to WWII and earlier. In other words, this picture very much resembles the REAL Alaska of a few decades ago. 
I can thank my participation here at MLS for the idea, first proposed as an inspiration for the model train about five years ago on this site.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Doggone, Ron, you are just going to force me to come back up there when you get that done. THat looks like it will be awesome! Quite different from the way your tavern looks today! (Not that there is anything wrong with today's version!!)

Ed


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Good evening Ron, we used 2 55 gal drums, they were on top of each other, that way the heat would stay in longer, we used to heat our shop that way.

Tom h


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 11 Oct 2010 05:50 PM 
Good evening Ron, we used 2 55 gal drums, they were on top of each other, that way the heat would stay in longer, we used to heat our shop that way.

Tom h
Seen that double-barrel set-up in shops. That configuration would probably produce too much heat for most applications.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 11 Oct 2010 02:20 PM 
Doggone, Ron, you are just going to force me to come back up there when you get that done. THat looks like it will be awesome! Quite different from the way your tavern looks today! (Not that there is anything wrong with today's version!!)

Ed
Just remember, that is part of the *5-year* plan !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The proposed new section is to be two feet higher than the rest of the bar, but the plan, which includes a horse-shoe bar configuration, still works out well.
On the left is the band stage and the dance floor area--the main reason for the proposed expansion. The old floor area is represented by the wood floor simulation. You can see from this representation that the amount of existing available space is very limited, although it is sufficient for now.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*It appears to me that you got what you asked for and then some . . . * Posted By flats on 25 Sep 2010 12:14 PM 
*See if you can send some of that cold weather down my way to Alabama, one morning *
last week of 69 the coolest it had been since middle of May and I got some good train running 
in that morning, the morning are usually in the mid 70 with high humitiy. Have not see below 90 in 
over 3 months, and no rain either, so the trees are loseing their leaves also. You are living in GOD 
country. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

What I like most about you, Ron, is that your mind is constantly active...churning out new ideas and trying out new concepts and methods. The Good Lord willing, I will be able to visit and admire your creativity in person one of these days.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I was also a very big fan of "Northern Exposure."


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes we are having cooler weather, and I am loving it, still no snow here where I am at 
maybe on down the road. They got some snow around 30 miles north of me though. 
Hope I can get some the next time. Oh I was station in Alaska when I was in the airforce 
and I loved the place, that's why I called it GOD'S coutry. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere in one of these old threads of mine someone had asked about how well this LGB-Aster with its upgraded motor was working. I could not find that particular post, but this is probably the picture I used. 

This is not the kind of rolling stock one would choose to ship anywhere. It is heavy and delicate, but some things cannot be helped. Regrettably, I had to ship it back to the NWRCS shop at Kirkland, WA. The Curmudgeon will have to make further modifications to it, including yet another upgrade of the motor. He already has the locomotive in his possession and has been running it through some tests. I shipped out the tender, which houses the remote receiver yesterday. There is definitely a design problem associated with this unit that apparently requires extraordinary modification. The uphill pulling power of this locomotive is extremely limited. To use it unaltered, one would need very level track--essentially no slopes--and very wide curves if it is pulling anything.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

We here in interior AK are FINALLY getting a break in the weather. According to at least ONE forecast, we won't be returning to NORMAL temps for two weeks. For most of December, we were running considerably BELOW normal, so this forecast looks GOOD ! 







Current Temp chart for AK: 







24-hour flow pattern shows all that relatively warm Pacific air pushing north through all of Alaska & the Yukon Territory:


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Sure hope Dave can get that White Pass locomotive fixed up, Ron. It sure is a beautiful engine. How much snow is your railroad under right now????

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 01 Jan 2011 02:06 PM 
Sure hope Dave can get that White Pass locomotive fixed up, Ron. It sure is a beautiful engine. How much snow is your railroad under right now????

Ed

Not that bad. Maybe 6 inches to a foot is now covering the tracks, depending on the section. If this warming trend lasts, a LOT of this snow cover could melt away before the colder air returns. I will take pictures today now that it is warm enough to get near it ! Up until now I have avoided the area. We saw temps dip down to minus 44 F during December--not exactly outdoor activity weather.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 01 Jan 2011 02:06 PM 
Sure hope Dave can get that White Pass locomotive fixed up, Ron. It sure is a beautiful engine. How much snow is your railroad under right now????

Ed

As you recall I had that consist parked even when you were visiting. This will be quite the challenge for Dave. It is both a gearing and a motor problem. Even replacing the motor with the larger one requires modification of the frame. He will be doing some cutting to fit the larger one in place. Then there is still the matter of dealing with the gearing AND increasing the amperage capability too.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking toward Wrangell Mountain View Loop (East Loop) one can see that the snow is starting to "rot" due to above-freezing temps that hit the valley yesterday: 
 In some areas the snow has already fallen through, exposing sections of the track to view:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sulphur Springs Wye remains buried in the snow and will probably not emerge into view until late March:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snow on the tracks looking west from the Cicely model town site: 
 This is the area that holds the heaviest snow load.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile Cicely model town quietly goes through its fourth arctic winter: 
 This is the first time I have been over there since the first snow arrived in mid-October. 
 Detail shot of my little Big Boy restaurant:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics Ron. 

As bad as 20s here in Florida were last week, at least we had no snow around the Orlando area. 

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Having seen your railroad in the summer, Ron, it is fascinating seeing it all covered with snow! and of course I love Cicely! It looks good any time of the year!!!! Heck if this warm weather continues, you may even be able to run a train or two!! Wouldn't that be a hoot to be able to run a train in January up there!!!!!!

thanks for posting the snow pictures, I really enjoyed them!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 01 Jan 2011 06:37 PM 
Having seen your railroad in the summer, Ron, it is fascinating seeing it all covered with snow! and of course I love Cicely! It looks good any time of the year!!!! Heck if this warm weather continues, you may even be able to run a train or two!! Wouldn't that be a hoot to be able to run a train in January up there!!!!!!

thanks for posting the snow pictures, I really enjoyed them!!

Ed

In this scene you can see the tail end of the west end of the wye. As I took this shot, Garfunkel the cat walked on by, following me as I was shooting with my camera. That hill in the background is the north-facing ridge on the south side of the Klutina River. Its height is enough to block the sun from hitting the property for about two months (due to the extremely low angle of the sun at this latitude). The sun will first strike the property again during the last week of January. 
  This scene looks through the Ed Knoebel Memorial bridge in a southerly direction. Ed was a large-scale model train enthusiast in this area who passed away about a year ago. He sold me much of his remaining LS stock in his last days, with my last purchase being the 4-foot bridge seen here. No change of enough snow melting to run the trains, regrettably. It always cools down after a few days of a Chinook, such as this one. The cooling begins tomorrow (January 3), according to the forecast. Meanwhile snow on the roofs has melted back and slid off the steeper segments, such as the porch roof you see in the distance in this photo.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

So...Blackburn...don't know if you've been keeping up with the news, but there was an item in the paper today that caught my eye and might kinda/sorta pertain to your ALCANEX. 

Seems our esteemed governor, as part of his 'Roads to Resources' deal, has initiated the processes to move a number of long talked about projects closer to reality - as in initiating actual engineering studies. These include the 'road to Nome' (also tying into the road at Ruby), a road to Umiat, and a railway extension to Amblin. 

Ok...Where is Amblin? Somewhere in the Ruby/Poorman area?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 11 Jan 2011 10:41 PM 
So...Blackburn...don't know if you've been keeping up with the news, but there was an item in the paper today that caught my eye and might kinda/sorta pertain to your ALCANEX. 

Seems our esteemed governor, as part of his 'Roads to Resources' deal, has initiated the processes to move a number of long talked about projects closer to reality - as in initiating actual engineering studies. These include the 'road to Nome' (also tying into the road at Ruby), a road to Umiat, and a railway extension to Amblin. 

Ok...Where is Amblin? Somewhere in the Ruby/Poorman area? A railway extension to _WHERE_ ?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A railway extension to WHERE ? 

That was my reaction as well. It kept getting mentioned in the context of the road to Nome, with the argument being that a rail line would be less intrusive than a road (environmental/social reasons) as it would be primarily for freight. 

Cost of the road to Nome was put between 2.3 and 2.7(?) billion dollars, with the suggestion it be built in stages. Construction of all this is supposed to start 2012...ish, estimated 10 to 20 years to get it done.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well guys, my Microsoft Trips and Streets sure doesn't know where your Amblin is!!!!

While you certainly can't run trains this time of year, Ron (I'm convinced!!) those are definitely beautiful snow scenes - and it sure does look different than it did in August!!!!

Ed


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, thanks for the updates, i was wondering if that extreme cold ever affected the plastic ties on the tracks.

Tom H


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 12 Jan 2011 05:47 PM 
A railway extension to WHERE ? 

That was my reaction as well. It kept getting mentioned in the context of the road to Nome, with the argument being that a rail line would be less intrusive than a road (environmental/social reasons) as it would be primarily for freight. 

Cost of the road to Nome was put between 2.3 and 2.7(?) billion dollars, with the suggestion it be built in stages. Construction of all this is supposed to start 2012...ish, estimated 10 to 20 years to get it done. 
A railroad to Nome is the only way to go. But absent a longer-term commitment to extend a line into Siberia, which is technically possible but not yet economically-justifiable, such a proposal makes no sense. Only the Red Dog mine is out there and it has an estimated 20-year life left while already having gone through its first 20 years of production. Perhaps the powers-that-be know something we don't know ?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 12 Jan 2011 06:02 PM 
Well guys, my Microsoft Trips and Streets sure doesn't know where your Amblin is!!!!

While you certainly can't run trains this time of year, Ron (I'm convinced!!) those are definitely beautiful snow scenes - and it sure does look different than it did in August!!!!

Ed

Ed: I love conducting winter photography along that line. Of course, it is not feasible to run it, but it still looks good even in its silence. So many great scenes to shoot. This winter has so far been long and cold, so I have not done as much photography as in previous years. 

As a side note, I did locate that heavyweight diner for you, but have not gone looking for any of those switches yet. Your visit remains one of the high lights of my summer.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 12 Jan 2011 06:07 PM 
Hey Ron, thanks for the updates, i was wondering if that extreme cold ever affected the plastic ties on the tracks.

Tom H

Tom, some of those ties have been out there since the winter of 2001. This will be 10 years of exposure to the extreme cold. They are brass LGB & Aristo track. Still holding up well. I believe there is more of a threat from the UV than from the extreme cold. 

I have found the Llagas ties to be somewhat more brittle. Once they are in place, they can only be moved with the likelihood of breaking them. I am not sure if this is as a result of the cold or the UV, but I am inclined to believe that the UV is far more of a problem than the cold, same as with the LGB and Aristo tracks. 

Ten years outdoors. Hard to imagine that. My gosh, where does the time go ?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, thanks! I agree about the snow scenes, and I'm glad you enjoyed our visit this summer, because I assure you it was one of the highlights of our trip to Alaska last year too! Good news about the diner! If it helps, when I was there, the switches were underneath Cicely in your "yard" down there, on the ground. (maybe be hard to get to this time of year!!!)

Kathy wants to know when you are coming down to Florida to warm up a little!!! Remember we have lots of extra bedrooms in our house down here!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 12 Jan 2011 06:20 PM 
Posted By ThinkerT on 12 Jan 2011 05:47 PM 
A railway extension to WHERE ? 

That was my reaction as well. It kept getting mentioned in the context of the road to Nome, with the argument being that a rail line would be less intrusive than a road (environmental/social reasons) as it would be primarily for freight. 

Cost of the road to Nome was put between 2.3 and 2.7(?) billion dollars, with the suggestion it be built in stages. Construction of all this is supposed to start 2012...ish, estimated 10 to 20 years to get it done. 
A railroad to Nome is the only way to go. But absent a longer-term commitment to extend a line into Siberia, which is technically possible but not yet economically-justifiable, such a proposal makes no sense. Only the Red Dog mine is out there and it has an estimated 20-year life left while already having gone through its first 20 years of production. Perhaps the powers-that-be know something we don't know ? 
I found the relevant article: 
*

Connecting Ambler (confirmed my suspicions that it had to be "Ambler," not "Amblin.")

*

A $1.25 million item in the budget would allow DOT to conduct environmental and engineering studies to connect the Ambler mining district to a road system. 


Anderson said it was too early to provide a final cost estimate of the project.


The district houses known copper, gold, silver and zinc deposits.


A railway link also is being considered. Rail could reduce the subsistence competition concerns like those on the Umiat project, as the general public couldn't ride the rails, Anderson said.


"The railroad is more of a controlled access (connection), whereas the road isn't," Anderson said.


The passage would be constructed either from the west or east. It may span 200 miles from the Dalton Highway to the east, or it may stretch 250 miles from the coastal areas on the west.
As for the Ambler mining district, which until now I did not know existed:




"The Ambler Project seeks to develop a large and remote copper/zinc/gold/silver deposit in the northwestern Arctic. This metal sulfide deposit includes an estimated 17 million tons of ore, composed of 4% copper, 6% zinc, 0.8 g/t gold and 60 g/t silver. NovaGold Resources Inc purchased the rights to the project in January 2010.


The project property covers around 90,000 acres and is located 180 miles southeast of Red Dog Mine and about 140 miles east of Kotzebue. Exploration on this property was intermittent from 1965 to 1998 and then began in earnest in 2003. While no specific mining plans have been produced, the technical report prepared by NovaGold only considered an underground mine, partly as a way to mitigate the expected acid mine drainage at the site.


Development of this deposit could be facilitied by an access road currently being considered under the state's 'Roads to Resources' plan."

Well, there you have it. We have a new mining district that could possibly warrant a railroad tie. Now THAT would be something, would it not ?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 12 Jan 2011 06:29 PM 
Ron, thanks! I agree about the snow scenes, and I'm glad you enjoyed our visit this summer, because I assure you it was one of the highlights of our trip to Alaska last year too! Good news about the diner! If it helps, when I was there, the switches were underneath Cicely in your "yard" down there, on the ground. (maybe be hard to get to this time of year!!!)

Kathy wants to know when you are coming down to Florida to warm up a little!!! Remember we have lots of extra bedrooms in our house down here!!

Ed

Assuming that I am successful in selling a 1/2 interest in the property (not including the business) as it now appears I might be, I will then be free to make travel arrangements to visit some select places stateside. Your area is among those I would love to be able to visit.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile we have an interesting development occurring here in AK. The 800-mile long Alyeska oil pipeline was restarted last night after an 84-hour shut down due to a leak at Pump Station 1 at Prudhoe Bay. This is the second longest shut down in its 33-year history. And it occurred under winter conditions. Fortunately, the shut down occurred AFTER a lengthy cold spell. HOWEVER, the leaking problem has not yet been corrected. The pipeline is scheduled to be shut down again for 36 hours in order to install a new section of pipe that will route around the corroded area. This is occurring at a time when temperatures appear to be on a rather drastic decline that could risk severe damage to the entire pipeline during this period. The only reason the oil is flowing now at a reduced rate is because the Alyeska engineers convinced the pipeline regulators that if the pipeline flow was not resumed, the damage to the line would be far greater, which is true. This pipeline accounts for 86 % of State of Alaska revenues and the bulk of the high-paying jobs in Alaska. Stay tuned.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What no duct tape? 

Good to see you back on line. 

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 13 Jan 2011 02:07 PM 
What no duct tape? 

Good to see you back on line. 

John 



For want of a nail the shoe was lost.
[/i] For want of a shoe the horse was lost.
[/i] For want of a horse the rider was lost.
[/i] For want of a rider the battle was lost.
[/i] For want of a battle the kingdom was lost.
[/i] And all for the want of a horseshoe nail.[/i]

Wouldn't it be funny if the entire viability of the State of Alaska depended on ONE roll of selectively-applied duct tape ? 


Well, here it is, too close for comfort: That ONE leak, 1.8 gallons per minute, has the potential to KILL the State of Alaska.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

A key item about the trans-alaska pipeline that a lot of people in Alaska and elsewhere have missed is that it reached the end of its design life expectency half a dozen years ago. 

"The Ambler Project seeks to develop a large and remote copper/zinc/gold/silver deposit in the northwestern Arctic. This metal sulfide deposit includes an estimated 17 million tons of ore, composed of 4% copper, 6% zinc, 0.8 g/t gold and 60 g/t silver. NovaGold Resources Inc purchased the rights to the project in January 2010. 

But...how does that stack up against, say, Kennicotte (sp?), where the mineral resources were deemed sufficient to build a couple hundred miles worth of standard gauge railway to access? There is a bit more than just the one mine, though; unlike the copper river valley of a century ago, there are long standing towns of various sizes at least relatively close to the likely right-of-way for such a rail link, and possibly other mineral deposits worth going after as well.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago in the coal mines, I was told to tape up a busted pressure hose that had 3,000 PSI when running. 
Lucky for me I was a Union Miner as I refused to tape it up as it not only would not have worked, it would have made me look foolish in trying to fix the leak with tape. 

How much pressure does the Alaska pipe line have?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I gotta say, Ron, Ambler is a definitely in a VERY remote area!! Certainly an interesting story regarding the potential of a big mining complex there. I would imagine they are certainly in favor of a railroad into there.

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 13 Jan 2011 05:54 PM 
Years ago in the coal mines, I was told to tape up a busted pressure hose that had 3,000 PSI when running. 
Lucky for me I was a Union Miner as I refused to tape it up as it not only would not have worked, it would have made me look foolish in trying to fix the leak with tape. 

How much pressure does the Alaska pipe line have? 


The pipeline has not run full for many years, so design pressure (originally 60,000 to 70,000 psi) is not that much of an issue. However, it was a 24 inch _feed pipe_ at PS 1 that had apparently corroded all the way through. It is encased in concrete, so determining the exact issue here will take some time.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 13 Jan 2011 05:11 PM 
A key item about the trans-alaska pipeline that a lot of people in Alaska and elsewhere have missed is that it reached the end of its design life expectency half a dozen years ago. 

"The Ambler Project seeks to develop a large and remote copper/zinc/gold/silver deposit in the northwestern Arctic. This metal sulfide deposit includes an estimated 17 million tons of ore, composed of 4% copper, 6% zinc, 0.8 g/t gold and 60 g/t silver. NovaGold Resources Inc purchased the rights to the project in January 2010. 

But...how does that stack up against, say, Kennicotte (sp?), where the mineral resources were deemed sufficient to build a couple hundred miles worth of standard gauge railway to access? There is a bit more than just the one mine, though; unlike the copper river valley of a century ago, there are long standing towns of various sizes at least relatively close to the likely right-of-way for such a rail link, and possibly other mineral deposits worth going after as well. 


Rail would have been ideal, but it was not built probably because the main concern back then was speed in completing the line. In the case of Kennecott, the investors in the railroad were taking a gamble that would almost certainly not happen today. No one really knew how much copper was at the site. Indeed, Bonanza was in an early stage of development when, to the extreme alarm of the mining engineers, the vein suddenly ended. That was about 1912--one year after completion of the railroad. It looked at that point as if the whole operation would go bust.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 13 Jan 2011 06:42 PM 
Well, I gotta say, Ron, Ambler is a definitely in a VERY remote area!! Certainly an interesting story regarding the potential of a big mining complex there. I would imagine they are certainly in favor of a railroad into there.

Ed

Absent a change in the state economy, I don't see that taking place. In fact the likelihood that not only will the state go bust but many of its residents outside of the major towns be forced to evacuate has risen rather dramatically. Few people seem to recognize that state of peril in which we now live here in AK because the oil resource upon which we are all but wholly dependent may be closer to an end than most people think. I believe a final decision on the fate of the pipeline is only two years away--only somewhat longer if a new administration takes over in two years. And the fate is all but certain if certain things beyond our control here in remote AK fail to change. Somewhere in all of this MUST be some good news. Oh, I know, it looks like the polar bears are going to win this round.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, barring a really major push by the Governor (which might happen if he sticks with his 'Roads to Resources' program), I don't see the rail line being built anytime soon, if at all. One way he might get it off the ground would be to really stress the combination of job creation and the way such a rail line would supply badly needed supplies to 'bush' communities without allowing huge influxes of outsiders into the area. IF he could somehow sell that combination to the legislators in the 'bush districts'...hmmm...it goes from 'really unlikely' to 'maybe'. 

The 'road to Nome', now...that is much more likely, or at least far cheaper. It is actually being advocated as a simple cost cutting measure for the tiny communities out there: the upfront cost of road construction verses the cost of flying in *everything*.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 13 Jan 2011 12:39 PM 
Meanwhile we have an interesting development occurring here in AK. The 800-mile long Alyeska oil pipeline was restarted last night after an 84-hour shut down due to a leak at Pump Station 1 at Prudhoe Bay. This is the second longest shut down in its 33-year history. And it occurred under winter conditions. Fortunately, the shut down occurred AFTER a lengthy cold spell. HOWEVER, the leaking problem has not yet been corrected. The pipeline is scheduled to be shut down again for 36 hours in order to install a new section of pipe that will route around the corroded area. This is occurring at a time when temperatures appear to be on a rather drastic decline that could risk severe damage to the entire pipeline during this period. The only reason the oil is flowing now at a reduced rate is because the Alyeska engineers convinced the pipeline regulators that if the pipeline flow was not resumed, the damage to the line would be far greater, which is true. This pipeline accounts for 86 % of State of Alaska revenues and the bulk of the high-paying jobs in Alaska. Stay tuned. 
We have already passed the Minus 40 F mark and are still not done dropping. Looks like we are headed to Minus 50F. And, guess what ? The pipeline is shut down for 36 hours. Care to guess how well THIS is going to go ? Keep your fingers crossed. Alaska still provides over 10 % of domestic consumption of crude.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Correction: The pipeline apparently does not shut down until sometime tonight--just as we are going into VERY cold weather. On the other hand, a few years ago Alyeska built a cold-weather start module and left it at Pump Station 12 (south of here) for emergency situations like this one. And this is almost certainly going to be an emergency situation by the time they are ready to resume pumping oil through the line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing for as cold as it was that I had anyone at the bar last night, but I did. It is now 2:45 and the temp out there is Minus 45. AND the oil pipeline is shut OFF. If I were them I would be VERY nervous about now . . .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 15 Jan 2011 11:21 AM 








We missed hitting the Minus 50 degree mark by just ONE degree this morning. Our low was Minus 49 with ice fog. HOWEVER, there is some indication that it COULD drop even lower by sometime Sunday. No word on what is happening on the pipeline problem. They were having problems up there on the North Slope getting delivery of all the pieces they needed to start repairs. At these temps I keep the truck plugged in for emergency purposes but avoid using it EXCEPT in the event of an emergency. Strange things start happening to moving parts when we hit the minus 50 range.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't get Parts? Where are the Ice Road Truckers when you need them?

So what happens if the pipe line stays closed and it get too cold?

There is no more oil?

What will you do next./

JJ


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 15 Jan 2011 11:21 PM 
Can't get Parts? Where are the Ice Road Truckers when you need them?

So what happens if the pipe line stays closed and it get too cold?

There is no more oil?

What will you do next./

JJ 


There is crew here tonight that is going to be at the Pump Station 12 site tomorrow where they have a cold weather restart pump set up that will run the crude through some kind of heating device before sending it over the Chugach Range at Thompson Pass. They apparently backed up the entire 800 miles of pipeline, filling it with oil so that the whole thing will start at once upon restart which could be as early as tomorrow. Had they left it at normal levels it would take over a week from the time they restarted it on the north end until it passed by us. But it IS full right now--no longer a normal state. Apparently the top 20 % is frosted, but they think they have enough good oil in there to press on through without difficulty assuming they get it going in the next day or so. Tonight it is already Minus 49 out there. I would expect it to get to about Minus 54 tonight. VERY cold. This has NEVER been done before with this pipeline, but they seem to feel confident that it can be run through with no unusual difficulty. We certainly hope so. 


IF the pipeline died tomorrow I would still be here long enough for them to at least begin cleanup of the right-of-way because there would be crews here possibly for years pulling out all 800 miles of line, all the pump stations, everything, and the re-vegetating all of it. But that would definitely be the end of it. I would be out of here BEFORE that day came.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, I just cannot imagine what it is like when the temperature is -45 to -50 degrees, much less -54 degrees!!! I am amazed that even a block heater can provide enough heat to start a gasolene engine at those temperatures! As for the pipeline, you are having scarey times to say the least!!! Sounds like the noises they were making in the gulf this summer when they were trying to stop that oil leak with processes they had never used before!!!! I guess your trains aren't running much these days, eh??? I suspect your batteries if they go outside would freeze up and quit!!!!









Anyway, I hope you stay warm tonight!!!! Sounds like the pipeline crews stop in at your tavern???

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 16 Jan 2011 02:27 PM 
Ron, I just cannot imagine what it is like when the temperature is -45 to -50 degrees, much less -54 degrees!!! I am amazed that even a block heater can provide enough heat to start a gasolene engine at those temperatures! As for the pipeline, you are having scarey times to say the least!!! Sounds like the noises they were making in the gulf this summer when they were trying to stop that oil leak with processes they had never used before!!!! I guess your trains aren't running much these days, eh??? I suspect your batteries if they go outside would freeze up and quit!!!!









Anyway, I hope you stay warm tonight!!!! Sounds like the pipeline crews stop in at your tavern???

Ed
NOTHING is running these days ! We have reached a high of minus 29 this afternoon, but the forecast calls for COLDER temperatures than last night. Additionally, the pipeline has delayed its restart until tomorrow morning. This is going to get interesting. I did have a crew of five men at the bar last night. They would have been out in the cold weather all day today at a point about 40 miles south of here where the untested cold-weather restart unit sits. Alyeska has on hand some kind of diesel engine to power the pump, but EPA won't let them store it there. This means it has to be moved nearly 60 miles from a storage site EVERY TIME a problem like this occurs. And THAT means they don't have an effective emergency response in the event of another cold-weather shut-down. Total shut-down time is expected to be about 60 hours. The EPA claims that this diesel unit emits too many pollutants when it is operating. Of course, that would only be at the PS 12 site. So the order to store it at a yard in Glennallen makes absolutely no sense and effectively endangers the pipeline integrity in the process.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

An incredibly lucky break for us and the pipeline: The temp continued a slow rise all day and is now minus 25--over 20 degrees warmer than at this time last night. This also means it is now unlikely that even with a dip in temps that we will see the extreme lows we experienced last night. 
  

15 January: The sun hits the rear of the bar (south-facing side) for the first time in over a month on this day. It was in the minus 40s when photo was shot. You can see heavy frost on the green fiberglass roof of the Kennecott model structure building in spite of the sun, which carried no warmth at all on this day.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, Ron. That is a great shot of your addition to the bar.I can really get a good view of what it is going to look like when you get it completed. I can also see how it definitely looks like it is good and weathertite. Overall it is a wonderful shot of a major portion of your railroad, including the building covering the mining complex, which I still find incredible. You would never know it is as cold as it was when you took that shot. It looks so nice and peaceful there!!!

Thanks too, Ron for the updates on the pipeline. It is really nice to get the REAL story about what is going on up there with that. We hear next to nothing down here 6000 or so miles south of you! I find it very interesting.

Ed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I see you got a roof on the addition. Have got any of the interior done yet?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Jan 2011 08:17 AM 
I see you got a roof on the addition. Have got any of the interior done yet? 

Only framing over the most vulnerable part of the existing structure. We did what we absolutely HAD to do to protect the bar itself. It will be a major piece of work getting this thing done. This gives me time to re-think some of the details before I proceed. I have already identified some areas of the orignal plan that will need to be modified. It looks like I have a shot at completing it later this year.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 17 Jan 2011 08:13 AM 
Thanks for the photos, Ron. That is a great shot of your addition to the bar.I can really get a good view of what it is going to look like when you get it completed. I can also see how it definitely looks like it is good and weathertite. Overall it is a wonderful shot of a major portion of your railroad, including the building covering the mining complex, which I still find incredible. You would never know it is as cold as it was when you took that shot. It looks so nice and peaceful there!!!

Thanks too, Ron for the updates on the pipeline. It is really nice to get the REAL story about what is going on up there with that. We hear next to nothing down here 6000 or so miles south of you! I find it very interesting.

Ed

Thanks for the compliments, Ed. This morning we are at Minus 35, which represents a substantial improvement over Saturday. Also, we ducked the bullet whereby we COULD have dropped well into the minus 50 to nearly minus 60 range. Still awaiting updates on the pipeline. Now the trend is toward moderating temperatures. According to their last update, the pipeline should be restarting anytime now. I will keep you updated.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll bet when the temperature gets below -40 degrees, you really wish it were done and you were living upstairs rather than over where you are now!!! Bet it's a cold walk from the bar to your house these days!!!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 17 Jan 2011 11:47 AM 
I'll bet when the temperature gets below -40 degrees, you really wish it were done and you were living upstairs rather than over where you are now!!! Bet it's a cold walk from the bar to your house these days!!!!

Ed
Sometimes I have to put a scarf over my mouth and nose before walking that 300 feet over to the bar. We still have a nearly two-month period where severe cold COULD return, but from this point on at least the sunlight is once again a factor in my life here. I can't tell you how many times I wished I was over there this winter. It will certainly make life so much easier. If everything falls into place, the addition will be largely completed sometime later this summer.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This morning's sunrise, as seen from one of my east-facing windows @ 10am: 
  

Sunrise/Sunset for Copper Center AK on 17 Jan: Actual Time 9:41 AM AKST 4:02 PM AKST
Length Of Visible Light:	8h 15m
Length of Day	6h 20m
Tomorrow will be 4m 39s longer.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

One-half hour later, you can see sun rays hitting the valley floor. Doesn't sound like much, but for us at this time of the year, this is a very big deal:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 16 Jan 2011 07:22 PM 

. . . I did have a crew of five men at the bar last night. They would have been out in the cold weather all day today at a point about 40 miles south of here where the untested cold-weather restart unit sits. Alyeska has on hand some kind of diesel engine to power the pump, but EPA won't let them store it there. This means it has to be moved nearly 60 miles from a storage site EVERY TIME a problem like this occurs. And THAT means they don't have an effective emergency response in the event of another cold-weather shut-down. Total shut-down time is expected to be about 60 hours. The EPA claims that this diesel unit emits too many pollutants when it is operating. Of course, that would only be at the PS 12 site. So the order to store it at a yard in Glennallen makes absolutely no sense and effectively endangers the pipeline integrity in the process. The oil pipeline restarted this morning after being down for 58 hours so that the operators could install a 157-foot 24-inch bypass pipe at Pump Station 1 on the North Slope to route around a recently-discovered oil leak that is encased in concrete. With this section now isolated they can begin the process of determining the nature of the leak and how much damage was caused by the leakage. The operators are shooting for 500,000 barrels per day as a target goal over the next 24 hours. The normal flow is something in excess of 600,000 BPD. The high mark was 1.2 MBPD, achieved in the late 1980s. This pipeline provides 11 % of domestic crude oil production. I hope to hear some specifics on how it went from members of the crew, assuming any of them show up at the bar before departing the area.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Good news indeed, Ron!! I guess I can figure on being able to run my Prius tomorrow!!!!

Hope the temperatures continue to moderate a little for you.

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hearing a lot of apparently contradictory things about the Alyeska Oil Pipeline lately. NONE of it is good news except that our current governor is proposing lowering the taxes on the oil going through that line to encourage more production. Of course, ONE political party insists that the oil companies are making plenty of money and have been stealing from us, the State or residents of Alaska for years. YET there has been NO exploration for new oil fields in the last two years and none on the horizon. Additionally, the feds have done everything they can do to keep the Shell Oil from developing new fields from platforms off the Arctic Ocean and elsewhere in shallow water (150 to 200 feet is typical). Shell Oil has about 4 billion into one project that the federal courts have all but shut down. And Administration rules have also made it all but impossible to operate oil platforms ANYWHERE off the US coast. SO much of this activity is literally drifting off to other, more friendly countries, like Russia ! And, of course, ANWR remains off limits even though it promises to produce nearly as much oil, if not more, than has already been sent down our existing pipeline in the last three decades. 


So we are running out of oil to pump. I heard that we are losing up to 7 % a year of available oil to run down that line. Before our latest shut-down, we were running 630,000 BPD. At our height in the late 1980s it was over triple that amount. Today that figure was 510,000 BPD. It used to be said that the pipeline could still operate at 200,000 BPD, which was considered the drop-dead lowest level. That might be true, but apparently not so in the winter. Running at 500,000 BPD in the winter risks serious damage to the pipe because the temperature is too low and all kinds of things start goinwrong. Originally the temp of oil going by Fairbanks--close to the halfway point--was about 100 degrees F. NOW It is just 40, with 400 miles to go to Valdez--MOST of it through VERY cold country. Lately, for instance, here at Copper Center, we have often been the coldest place in the state. And we are only 100 road miles north of Valdez. 


In any case, it appears that we are perilously close to reaching the end, folks. I have predicted before that in two years, if the federal Administration does not change, that will be it, because THAT administration is clearly hostile to oil field activity of any kind on OUR soil or off our shores. THEN, even if we have that change, if, in another year, major changes fail to take place to, say, open up ANWR, THAT will be it. Well, guess what ? I worked out the math. 

Unless things change considerably, we will be UNDER the magic number of 500,000 BPD in, more or less, THREE years. IF true, it would take substantial investment to continue to operate the line to pump a decreasing amount of oil. My money says that unless those changes DO occur that I mentioned, and even that is probably not quite enough, we have 3 to 5 years before permanent shut down.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are in a panic right now to get their 630 BPD back SOON. Assuming all goes well, and that is not likely, this is how it works out as I see it: 630 > 566 > 525 > 489. There are other problems that develop on the lower end, like explosive gas fumes that develop in the lines as less and less oil is left in it. Most of the time is just runs through like a sewer as opposed to full. So those fumes are developing even now. And, of course, large parts of the line are now severely corroded, valves are having to be replaced everywhere, and much of the antiquated system still remains in place after 34 years of use. The parts that have been upgraded are not performing as expected. It appears to me that we have a "run it til it breaks" operating philosophy going on. This happened before with the Copper River & Northwestern Railway. Once Kennecott became convinced that the end of the ore was in sight, it began letting maintenance slip. They time it just about right. Within a few years that railroad largely fell apart on its own.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is a sad thing. There is something going on in this country and not enough people are watching it. 

Not enough are paying attention.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 Jan 2011 06:01 AM 
It is a sad thing. There is something going on in this country and not enough people are watching it. 

Not enough are paying attention.



The National Petroleum Reserve is an enormous area to the immediate west of Pruhoe Bay. It has been designated as a strategic reserve since the 1920s, which tells you how long we have known or suspected that there was commercial quantities of crude in the area. The Army Corps of Engineers won't let the oil companies build roads out there to access promising areas because that might threaten wildlife. ANWR is shut down for purely political reasons and we have all seen the sad history of what has happened with DEEP water off-shore drilling. There is no such thing in THIS area, but the Arctic coast line is being treated as if it WERE deep water ! I am told that off-shore in particular along that coast line we are swimming in oil but can't get to it.


There is no shortage of polar bears or caribou. Caribou have quadrupled in the affected region since oil activities began while polar bears are at an all-time high. Our ability to leave very small, clean foot-prints is well-known, but not accepted by the anti-oil crowd who will not accept ANY amount of such activity under ANY conditions. The part of ANWR where oil can be tapped is only 80 miles from the head of the pipeline. The radical-enviros are demanding that the Pres take actions to permanently "protect" that one remaining strip that is still designated for oil exploration. It is likely he will do it, thus probably ending forever any chance of accessing a huge reservoir of oil there that bubbles to the surface. 


So the oil is out there to be found, and close by in three directions, but we cannot access it. It took many years to get the permits to build that pipeline. Now all that is in imminent danger of going down the drain. When the oil flow stops, the owners are obliged to immediately begin removing the entire line, all the remaining pump stations and any sign that any activity ever occured along that right-of-way.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

This is all most interesting, Ron. I had read and heard some of this, and knew that the days of the pipeline were numbered, but did not realize that the situation was this critical so soon! One does definitely have to wonder whose side our government is on!!!!

Ed


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people are unaware that 50% of all US Domestic Oil Production is EXPORTED! Why? Federal regulations. EPA requirements for sulfer levels are so low, that half of our oil doesn't qualify. So, what do we do? We export our oil, and it's burned elsewhere, and we buy North Sea and Middle Eastern oil to replace it. For more money. 

Just remember, if your unemployed, starving, and can't find a job: Eat a government regulator! 

Robert


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I do recall hearing the date 2016 as LIKELY for shut-down. That's five years away. Too bad if THAT happens. It will cost us ALL dearly. Once it's gone, it will never be replaced.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe when Gasoline gets up to 5 and 6 dollars a gallon people will wake up but by then it may be too late.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is that it's too late already. Our ridiculous and seemingly endless reliance on imported oil is one of the main reasons that when I moved to a new home several years ago, I picked a place that is within a five- to eight-minute commute to just about all of the necessities in my life: Office, doctor, dentist, supermarket, drug store, gas station, vet, restaurants, home improvement center, and just about anything else I might really need.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest on the railroad to Nome: Lacking vision, the state says that construction of the RR will cost too much even though in the long run maintenance of such a road, including rescuing possibly hundreds of motorists per year in a remote hostile environment will itself be costly, including in terms of lives. Then there is the issue of environmental damage that could be avoided if access to the west coast is limited to rail cars. And, finally, whatever happened to that century-old dream to connect the Americas to Europe by means of a Siberian bridge or tunnel--the one that could more easily allow us to share resources and connect us all up in such a way that war among the great powers could possibly become nothing but a distant memory ? 
No one can ever accuse our legislators of having any true sense of vision for the future, can they? 
Then there is this: 


Alaska begins IMPORTING natural gas as LNG NEXT year. Of course, we have enough within reach to supply the entire world indefinitely IF we chose to do so. 
*Click image for story*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It has been determined that 80% of the Legislators from state to federal level are naturally born stupid. The other 20 % are born C section.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, you are making me VERY depressed!!

Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ron, 
In the LNG story, at the end it says there is suspicions that the Cook Inlet gas people are sitting rather than developing new wells... sounds internal and not federal. 

You also said the carribou and polar bears are in healthy numbers, would that be true if protections weren't in place? 

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 26 Jan 2011 07:47 AM 
Ron, 
In the LNG story, at the end it says there is suspicions that the Cook Inlet gas people are sitting rather than developing new wells... sounds internal and not federal. 

You also said the carribou and polar bears are in healthy numbers, would that be true if protections weren't in place? 

John 

In the case of Cook Inlet natural gas, we HAD been exporting LNG out of Kenai until recently. There have been indications in the last several years that this field could very well be running low on NG, so back in 2002 the Alaskan voters approved an initiative to build an LNG pipeline to Valdez with a spur to Anchorage through Glennallen. This would have guaranteed a study supply of gas to Anchorage essentially forever. For reasons that were never made clear, the legislature never acted on that initiative. Mostly, though, what we have heard is that there is no market for our gas because Alaskan gas would be too costly to be competitive--an argument that makes absolutely no sense to me, especially if the line to ANC has to be built anyway. To this date, no action has been taken to build ANY pipeline within the state.


Polar bears and caribou have not been protected to any great extent, although this has been tightened up considerably in recent years. I don't see much of a relationship between what protections have been provided and the increase in their numbers.. The caribou seem to thrive around the oil pipeline. They are attracted to it and have increased about ten-fold in the immediate area of the pipeline since its construction in 1975-77. Obviously, if unlimited hunting were allowed, polar bears would be affected and possibly even caribou, but that has little or nothing to do with pipeline activity.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only is the Govt stupid but most American are also for letting this take place. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*UPDATE:* Dave Goodson returned this LGB-Delton brass locomotive a few days ago with considerably-improved performance. There are inherent design problems with this model, but Dave was able to come up with some practical work-arounds that appear to have solved the problem. I will not be able to fully test the engine until about mid-April when the ice melts off the outdoor track, but preliminary tests are good. I cannot thank Dave enough for the top-notch service his business provides.



Posted By blackburn49 on 31 Dec 2010 08:05 PM Somewhere in one of these old threads of mine someone had asked about how well this LGB-Aster with its upgraded motor was working. I could not find that particular post, but this is probably the picture I used. This is not the kind of rolling stock one would choose to ship anywhere. It is heavy and delicate, but some things cannot be helped. Regrettably, I had to ship it back to the NWRCS shop at Kirkland, WA. The Curmudgeon will have to make further modifications to it, including yet another upgrade of the motor. He already has the locomotive in his possession and has been running it through some tests. I shipped out the tender, which houses the remote receiver yesterday. There is definitely a design problem associated with this unit that apparently requires extraordinary modification. The uphill pulling power of this locomotive is extremely limited. To use it unaltered, one would need very level track--essentially no slopes--and very wide curves if it is pulling anything.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

We are long past the "Falltime-going-into-winter" part, of course--and thankfully so. Although, from the enormous amount of cold air interspersed with heavy snow we have had here lately, one would be hard-pressed to tell. 

I used this thread because the questions about the LGB-Aster had come up before. An earlier attempt to correct a known issue with this brass model was not successful, but it appears that this time Dave was able to come up with an appropriate fix.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Although we are no longer (hopefully) experiencing the severely cold weather, yesterday's daytime high was Minus 5 with a low of Minus 34. This was preceded by two weeks--off and on--of heavy snowfall relative to this area. I was on the 30 inch Craftsman snowblower about 10 hours during that last two week period just keeping up with it all. I see that much of the midwest and east coast and now, to a lesser extent, the west coast are also seeing some late winter weather.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Even southern AZ, got a recent weather report warning of snow flurries possible on Sunday! Last month it got as cold as 15 where I live and colder lower.... 

Seems as tho Artic Blasts are coming farther down the Pacific coast and coming at us from LA. instead of heading east at Seattle. All the storms that hit the south came by us first. 

John


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is great news about your WP&Y Mikado(?) Ron, now you not only have a great looking engine but a good one too! I guess I'll have to come back up again to watch it run???

Glad to hear that the temperatures are beginning to warm up, there (I guess -34 is better than -49, right??). I don't think I'd like to try to drive up there right now!!! Of course with all the problem in the mid-east, and their impact on oil prices, we may not be going anywhere this summer!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 25 Feb 2011 07:43 AM 
That is great news about your WP&Y Mikado(?) Ron, now you not only have a great looking engine but a good one too! I guess I'll have to come back up again to watch it run???

Glad to hear that the temperatures are beginning to warm up, there (I guess -34 is better than -49, right??). I don't think I'd like to try to drive up there right now!!! Of course with all the problem in the mid-east, and their impact on oil prices, we may not be going anywhere this summer!

Ed




I am now about a month and a half away from having usable outdoor rails again. You would not be able to tell, though, by walking out there. The great outdoors has all the appearance of being gripped in the middle stages of winter. EXCEPT that we are now gaining daylight at a rate of nearly 6 minutes daily:



Length Of Visible Light	11h 27m



Length of Day	9h 57m



Tomorrow will be 5m 55s longer. 


That brass engine will be out there early and often. 



Visitor travel MAY be out of the question for many this year if we don't do something to control rising oil prices--like announce that we as a nation are going to actively drill for domestic oil. Of course, THAT won't happen within the next two years, so travel will undoubtedly be down considerably.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 25 Feb 2011 06:41 AM 
Even southern AZ, got a recent weather report warning of snow flurries possible on Sunday! Last month it got as cold as 15 where I live and colder lower.... 

Seems as tho Arctic Blasts are coming farther down the Pacific coast and coming at us from LA. instead of heading east at Seattle. All the storms that hit the south came by us first. 

John And here is some confirmation of that: Today's weather forecast:


----------

